# Before Photos



## mindgames77

For those of you who are JUST starting their weightloss journey, post your before photo's and your stats! 

Personally posting my pictures so people can see them, motivates me. I want to be able to show you all that I can make a change! 

List your height, weight, pants size, and whether you have kids, are ttc etc.


----------



## mindgames77

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/imaginetheimpossible77/2011-08-19174913.jpg

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/imaginetheimpossible77/2011-08-19174919.jpg


Height: 5'4
Weight: 193
Size: 13/14 (Canada/US)
No kids.
TTC #1.

I'd like to weigh 145 and therefore lose 50lbs


----------



## mindgames77

Wow, not one single person? So many views. Well thanks for looking anyhow, now hopefully you'll see my after picture and know how far I've come.


----------



## amazed

I havent got a starting pic on my laptop,im on the cambridge diet, when i can ill upload them from my phone ....x


----------



## delmeg10

*I'll join in. I started doing Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred 7 days ago.*

Front View:
https://i52.tinypic.com/63wzr4.jpg

Side View:
https://i56.tinypic.com/315lwnb.jpg

I am 5'7".
I weigh 149 lbs. 
I wear a size 9/10 in pants. (US)
I have two kids. Luke is 3 years old and Jake is almost 1.
I am not TTC. I'm done having babies! :mrgreen:


----------



## bathbabe

But your both so skinny! I cant upload any photos coz im on my phone but im 5ft 1 and when i started i was 216.5lbs (i think), im currently 203, im getting there slowly x


----------



## letia659

Ill post one without showing my tummy I don't wanna gross anyone out :lol: but if your that curious those pics are in my journal 
here is my first pic for weightloss and the last progress pic Ive taken :) Im thinking the first Im around 229lbs and second 224lbs but not for sure on that 
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/weightloss/DSC_0241.jpghttps://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/weightloss/DSC_0353.jpg

I am 5' 7"
I weigh 221lbs right now
I wear size 14 US pants and XL or XXL shirt 
Ive had 3 babies 2 boys Jacob and Zander and 1 girl Lily in heaven 
not TTC right now but possible in the future (at least a year or more away!)


----------



## MrsWag

I'm at work at the moment, but will upload a pic when I get home tonight...

I am 5' 4"
I weigh 13stone 6pounds (190llbs)
I wear size 12/14 UK clothes (8/10 US I think)
No babies yet but TTC #1


----------



## pinky1987

I only just started yesterday, and the only pics i have are of me in my underwear!!! and they are not even matching!!!!!! might add them but try and cover my face!!! hehehe!!!
let me try!!xx


----------



## mindgames77

So far, I've tried weight watchers. I just never stick with it...I always improve my eating but I never count the points. I went for almost 2 months and would lose 2 lbs one week, gain it back the next. Continuing cycle. So now, I've just continued eating healthy (not always, but like anyone else would...like sandwiches and toast and fish and veggies and such) We always have raw veggies with every meal and I've been drinking water. I also started the 30 day shred 4 days (today will be #5). 

I take my dogs for a "walk" everynight, aka since my boyfriend is on wheels, he's faster so I bike and we go for about a half hour and then we swim for an hour. 

I'm hoping things will work for me this time.


----------



## delmeg10

I'm on day 9 of the 30 Day Shred. I'm finally ready to move on to Level 2. Level 1 is just getting to be too easy for me. I haven't really changed my eating habits too much, except for eating more vegetables and drinking more water. I don't like sweets or chocolate, so I don't have that problem anyway. 

Good luck mindgames77. It sounds like your doing great! :)


----------



## mindgames77

Bump!



I fell of the bandwagon hardcore.

Swear I gained 5lbs overnight. Officially the heaviest I've ever been, at 195lbs...

So sad. 


I need motivation like mad! Its time to win this Battle!


----------



## Vickie

I no longer have the photos as easily accessible on my computer but there is a before photo on the first page of my journal which I've linked here :)

I started out at 250 (16 months after my daughter was born) and a very tight size 18. I'm now around 145 and a size 6/8.


----------



## jam-on-toast

mindgames77 said:


> Bump!
> 
> 
> 
> I fell of the bandwagon hardcore.
> 
> Swear I gained 5lbs overnight. Officially the heaviest I've ever been, at 195lbs...
> 
> So sad.
> 
> 
> I need motivation like mad! Its time to win this Battle!


I'm a yo-yo diet and exerciser...go weeks with both get great results then use anything as an excuse to stop, or just run out of motivation. 

I'll be more than happy to start dieting again as of Monday with the exception of exercise at the moment.....I work 12hr days, run 2 businesses with my hubbie and I'll be starting a college course as of 21st! 

PM me if your interested. I'll also post stats and pics.


----------



## delmeg10

mindgames77 said:


> Bump!
> 
> 
> 
> I fell of the bandwagon hardcore.
> 
> Swear I gained 5lbs overnight. Officially the heaviest I've ever been, at 195lbs...
> 
> So sad.
> 
> 
> I need motivation like mad! Its time to win this Battle!

Don't feel bad hunn. I too, fell off the bandwagon. :nope:

My back was really hurting me, and I attributed it to the fact that I'd been doing a lot of crunches on the hard wood floor. Well, I took a break for a few days, and my back was still hurting really bad. It went from my back bone being sore, to my back muscles hurting. Then, of course AF showed up. And who wants to workout when AF's around? I sure don't. Well, AF is still visiting! Not only is my back hurting so bad that I use a heating pad every night, but my head has been killing me. I am so bloated. I'm up to 150lbs! UGH...

The only exercise I've been doing recently is walking, a lot! I've been walking 5+ miles a day, so I plan on keeping that up until my back stops hurting.


----------

